# I keep smelling ammonia



## Riverman (21 Nov 2009)

*I keep smelling ammonia (possibly acid)*

After a ride I seem to be able to smell ammonia. It's almost like an acid like smell. 

I've had my kidneys and liver tested and they've come back negative. I've also been tested for diabetes.

Anyone any idea what may be causing this? I've been told that it may be because my body is going into ketosis?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (21 Nov 2009)

ketosis breath is sweet and fruity (dieting and diabetes, i think), except atkins, which is like rotten veg...urrghh!!! i have worked with people with bith.


----------



## SilentSoulDragon (21 Nov 2009)

*ketosis* (pronounced /kɪˈtəʊsɪs/) is a state of the organism characterised by elevated levels of ketone bodies in the blood, occurring when the liver converts fat into fatty acids and ketone bodies (which can be used for energy as an alternative to glucose).

Its a tough one I've had a look about the web some say it could be because the body has used up all the calories in the body then starts eating away at muscle for energy.

If they think it may be ketosis then they should be able to run a test for a build up of ketones using ketostix.

is the smell mostly in your nose. Other people can't smell it?


----------



## Riverman (21 Nov 2009)

I have lost a fair amount of weight since I started cycling so I must be burning fat. Gone from 15 to 13 stone in six months (not blagging) so it's probably unlikely I'm burning muscle.

Thing is the reason I've had all those tests is because for the last 6 months I've had terrible diahrea + nausea. Seem to get worse nausea if I don't have much sleep so I think it may just be that. I get abit of an acid stomoch quite a bit.



> is the smell mostly in your nose. Other people can't smell it?


I haven't asked anyone yet sorry. I will do.

It's more I can smell it when I breath in. I would say I'm pretty sure it's not my sweat.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Nov 2009)

Riverman... perhaps you've reached that age when you need discrete absorbant pads? [Joking aside, my dad has, he uses the equivalent of a pant liner which avoids spills.]


----------



## davidg (21 Nov 2009)

urine, when it goes off, smells of ammonia....


edit: as does sweat for that matter


----------



## Riverman (21 Nov 2009)

It may not be ammonia that I'm smelling. I will have to get hold of some.


----------



## davidg (21 Nov 2009)

so you can smell something, but you don't know what it is!?

and there are no other symptoms??!


----------



## marinyork (21 Nov 2009)

When you said acid like smell I thought of reflux. I know someone who had this and claimed it got much worse after "rigorous" exercise. Ammonia makes it sound like some kind of sweat related issues (that doesn't mean that's not some other underlying issue). I'd just keep on hassling the medics for tests, that's what'll sort it out. I have no idea but you've done very well on the weight loss.


----------



## weevil (21 Nov 2009)

Riverman said:


> It may not be ammonia that I'm smelling. I will have to get hold of some.



If you take a leak before you go to bed, don't flush. What you smell when you agitate it with your first wee the next day is ammonia. Sorted. And you'll have saved a few litres of water.

If you need a stronger indication, wee into some sort of container so that the water in the pan doesn't dilute it. When your "experiment" is over, pour it on your compost heap, as it's an excellent activator (but only if you're a bloke - something to do with pH, IIRC).


----------



## Enso108 (21 Nov 2009)

I get the same taste/smell after I've been out for a hard run. I've asked the same question on a running forum and got the same answer as silentsouldragon is suggesting. It soon goes after a protein shake.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Nov 2009)

I've noticed the same thing, but usually when I'm taking a shower after a ride. I don't seem to notice an ammonia smell when I shower at any other time. Again, I don't know whether it's on my breath orfrom sweat etc on my body. Glad you've asked the question, it's been puzzling me!


----------



## threefingerjoe (22 Nov 2009)

Do you still smell it after you shower and change clothes? With me, some man-made fabrics have an odor when I get sweaty. I never have the problem with cotton or wool.


----------



## Riverman (22 Nov 2009)

Nah. Not after I shower. I think it's more of an acid smell to be honest. Abit like a mild version of really strong acid. Forgot the name of that stuff one uses in school.


----------



## Globalti (22 Nov 2009)

You need to ask your GP to refer you to a proper physician. A physician knows all about the body's chemistry and systems. (Believe me - I cycle with one and he tells me all kinds of fascinating stuff!)


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Nov 2009)

Archie_tect said:


> Riverman... perhaps you've reached that age when you need discrete absorbant pads? [Joking aside, my dad has, he uses the equivalent of a pant liner which avoids spills.]



NOT TO CAUSE A PANIC!

Unfortunately the dribbling and urinary problems may simply be age, but can also be a sign of a number of benign problems, but also Prostate Cancer. 

To quote one  Prostate Cancer Charity The PDF onthis page is worth reading.



> What changes should I look out for?
> 
> The main types of prostate problem are:
> 
> ...





We see lots of "stoic gentlemen" who have never been to a GP in the last ten years and have just put the problems down to age and accept.

Then when they eventually present the Prostate problem is advanced and often with metastatic spread.

As mentioned elsewhere - see a GP if you are having problems, especially at "that age".


----------



## paraffinlamps (22 Nov 2009)

I`d go along with threefinger joe .
Breathable/technical fabric can sometimes smell funny (normally after it has been washed a few times ) if you sweat a fair bit and can leave the smell on your skin .I`ve noticed it after long runs and cycling if I`m wet from sweat .The odd thing is it doesn`t happen all the time .Next time you can smell it try having a good smell of your top see if it`s that.


----------



## Alan Whicker (22 Nov 2009)

When I go to anywhere really hot (like North Africa) and I sweat much more than normal, I seem to smell acidy/vinegary. Lovely. Nobody else has ever mentioned it, so maybe only I can smell it.


----------



## jimboalee (22 Nov 2009)

http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/news/article.asp?UAN=2029

Have a read of this.

There's nowt to worry about. Lots of us smell of cat's piss.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2009)

jimboalee said:


> http://www.runnersworld.co.uk/news/article.asp?UAN=2029
> 
> Have a read of this.
> 
> There's nowt to worry about. Lots of us smell of cat's piss.




Mmmmm
That's probably why I only notice the smell while IN the shower and at no other time.


----------



## Crankarm (22 Nov 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm
> That's probably why I only notice the smell while IN the shower and at no other time.



Is that because Mrs FF has been _cleaning_ the shower ready for you  ?


----------



## rusky (22 Nov 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm
> That's probably why I only notice the smell while IN the shower and at no other time.


Hmmm, I just put it down to the cat peeing in the bath!


----------



## Zippy (22 Nov 2009)

You haven't been trying to unstick a stuck aluminium seat post with ammonia by any chance? Just a thought!


----------



## Jonathan M (23 Nov 2009)

Riverman said:


> *After a ride I seem to be able to smell ammonia. It's almost like an acid like smell.*
> 
> I've had my kidneys and liver tested and they've come back negative. I've also been tested for diabetes.
> 
> Anyone any idea what may be causing this? I've been told that it may be because my body is going into ketosis?



When after? Immediatley after? Several hours later? Is it you, your breath, a general odour round and about?

My first thoughts about this were that you are not washing your kit promptly, leaving it to fester and then either reusing the same kit, or washing it (but not properly). I have on occasion been too knackered to throw my MTB kit in the wash after a long day out, leaving it in my kit bag, result is a stench of ammonia that takes more than 1 wash to clear.

I've never known ammonia smell be evidence of ketosis - I work as a diabetes nurse and ketones (if you can smell them, not everyone can) are a fruity "pear drops" smell. Ketosis would also be more likely if you existed on a zero/near zero carb diet a la Atkins, rather thyan through exercise.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Is that because Mrs FF has been _cleaning_ the shower ready for you  ?


Lady FF doesn't clean the shower! She has a maid for that...


----------



## Cubist (23 Nov 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> Mmmmm
> That's probably why I only notice the smell while IN the shower and at no other time.


I get that. Is it more of a smell at the back of the nostrils rather than an obvious odour, as if it's coming from your body? It only happens after a really hard session, and I only ever smell it in the shower.(not sure it's an amonia smell though, I think it smells more of stale vegetables.) Can't help you with the cause, but I guess it's a metabolic process of some sort.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2009)

Cubist said:


> I get that. Is it more of a smell at the back of the nostrils rather than an obvious odour, as if it's coming from your body? It only happens after a really hard session, and I only ever smell it in the shower.(not sure it's an amonia smell though, I think it smells more of stale vegetables.) Can't help you with the cause, but I guess it's a metabolic process of some sort.


Very much as you describe, though as I tend to breath through my mouth, then I'd 'smell' it first at the back of my nostrils whether from exhalation of breath or an inhalation of oudour from outside. I had wondered whether it was a reaction between certain shower gels and sweat metabolites releasing ammonia from urea in sweat.
Whatever it is, I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Perfect Virgo (23 Nov 2009)

I wear Under Armour compression shorts and vest for running (and occasionally under my cycling jersey for warmth). I too have noticed a very sour smell on me and on the clothing whether I have been running in heat or sub-zero (so it doesn't seem to matter how much I sweat). If I sweat at a time when I'm not wearing the compression gear my sweat smells natural so I believe, at least for me, it has to do with the fabric. I have read elsewhere that these modern synthetic "wicking" fabrics can be prone to that.


----------



## Cubist (24 Nov 2009)

Perfect Virgo said:


> I wear Under Armour compression shorts and vest for running (and occasionally under my cycling jersey for warmth). I too have noticed a very sour smell on me and on the clothing whether I have been running in heat or sub-zero (so it doesn't seem to matter how much I sweat). If I sweat at a time when I'm not wearing the compression gear my sweat smells natural so I believe, at least for me, it has to do with the fabric. I have read elsewhere that these modern synthetic "wicking" fabrics can be prone to that.


Polyester is particularly bad for it.


----------



## Riverman (21 Aug 2011)

This smell has persisted and I've come to the conclusion that it's probably muscle being burned. This leaves me with a bit of a dilemma i.e.- how to burn fat without triggering muscle burn? The last thing I want to do is eat more carbs. Would eating plenty protein prior to exercise reduce the amount of muscle burn during exercise? Or is there anything else I could do to reduce it?


----------

